# White House blocks CNN, New York Times from press briefing hours after Trump slams media



## Zibago

White House blocks CNN, New York Times from press briefing hours after Trump slams media
By Callum Borchers
February 24 at 4:10 PM
Here's the audio from the White House briefing that blocked CNN, New York Times Play Video39:59

The White House barred news outlets, including CNN, the New York Times, Politico and the Los Angeles Times, from a press gaggle Feb. 24. (Photo: Matt McClain/The Washington Post)
The White House on Friday barred news outlets — including CNN, the New York Times, Politico and the Los Angeles Times — from attending an off-camera press briefing held by spokesman Sean Spicer, igniting another controversy concerning the relationship between the Trump administration and the media.




The Wall Street Journal, which did participate in the briefing, said in a statement that it was unaware of the exclusions and "had we known at the time, we would not have participated, and we will not participate in such closed briefings in the future."

The Washington Post did not have a reporter present at the time of the gaggle.

CNN's Sara Murray went on air to describe what happened:

We lined up. We were told there was a list ahead of time, which is sort of abnormal, but we put our name on a list. And then when we went to enter, I was blocked by a White House staffer, who said we were not on the list for this gaggle today.

Now, normally, if you were going to do something like this — an extended gaggle, off camera — you would have one person from each news outlet. As you know, we have multiple people from CNN here every day. So, if you're going to do something beyond a pool, which is sort of the smallest group of reporters that then disseminates the information, you would have one person from every news outlet.

That is not what the White House was doing today. What the White House was doing was handpicking the outlets they wanted in for this briefing. So Breitbart, the Washington Times, the One America News Network — news outlets that maybe the White House feels are more favorable were all allowed in, whereas I was blocked from entering, Politico was blocked from entering, the New York Times, the L.A. Times. All of these news outlets were blocked from going to a gaggle.
White House Correspondents' Association President Jeff Mason called in to CNN to say the organization is “still getting information about” the decision, adding:

They clearly wanted to have a gaggle that was not on camera and was not the full press corps today. We don't object to there being briefings like that that aren't always on camera, but we have encouraged them when they want to do something like that ... [to] still do it in the press room and do it in a place where all the reporters have a chance to ask questions.

So, we've made that clear, and we're going to continue to have discussions with them about that. And we're not happy about how this happened today.

The Post's Executive Editor Marty Baron issued the following statement:

“It’s appalling that the White House would exclude news outlets like the New York Times, CNN, Politico, the Los Angeles Times, and BuzzFeed from its publicly announced briefings. This is an undemocratic path that the administration is traveling. There is nothing to be gained from the White House restricting the public’s access to information. We are currently evaluating what our response will be if this sort of thing happens again.”

White House deputy communications director Raj Shah insisted this was all much ado about nothing.


But New York Times Executive Editor Dean Baquet declared that “nothing like this has ever happened at the White House in our long history of covering multiple administrations of different parties.”


BuzzFeed editor in chief Ben Smith, whose outlet also was excluded, added this: "While we strongly object to the White House's apparent attempt to punish news outlets whose coverage it does not like, we won't let these latest antics distract us from continuing to cover this administration fairly and aggressively."

Ben Wizner, director of the Speech, Privacy and Technology Project at the American Civil Liberties Union called the White House's move "yet another disturbing example of the Trump administration’s contempt for the vital role a free press plays in our democracy."
White House press secretary Sean Spicer himself had previously criticized the idea of limiting media access to the White House. Two months ago, in a panel discussion, he said open access for the media is “what makes a democracy a democracy versus a dictatorship.”

But in recent days, the president has grown increasingly critical of what he calls the "fake news media. Hours before the limited-access gaggle, Trump devoted much of an address at the Conservative Political Action Conference to bashing the media.

“A few days ago, I called the fake news media the enemy of the people, and they are,” the president said. “They are the enemy of the people.”

Fox News anchor Bret Baier quickly discouraged gloating on the right, noting that his network's rivals showed solidarity when the Obama White House tried to freeze out Fox News eight years ago.

5-Minute Fix newsletter
Keeping up with politics is easy now.
Sign up

In 2009, the Obama administration attempted to exclude Fox News from a round of TV interviews with “pay czar” Kenneth Feinberg. Jake Tapper (then of ABC, now of CNN) stood up for one of his network's “sister organizations” during a press briefing.

“Can you explain why it's appropriate for the White House to decide that a news organization is not one?” Tapper asked Robert Gibbs, the White House press secretary at the time.


Rival networks refused to conduct interviews with Feinberg unless Fox News was granted one, too.

Fox Business Network told The Post that one of its reporters, Blake Burman, also was blocked from participating in the gaggle. Fox News chief White House correspondent John Roberts said on air that his network will join others in protesting the exclusion of certain outlets..
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-slams-media/?utm_term=.8798cf48e390#comments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Fake News Outlets Like CNN, New York Times ‘Danger to Our Country’ - Trump*

© REUTERS/ Carlos Barria

08:49 25.02.2017

*US President Donald Trump has described the media barred from an informal briefing on Friday as a danger to the nation, in a posting on social media networks.*

MOSCOW (Sputnik) — His attacks at US and international media came after the New York Times, CNN, Los Angeles Times, Hill, Politico, BuzzFeed, Daily Mail, BBC, and New York Daily News were all blocked from a briefing held by White House spokesman Sean Spicer.

_FAKE NEWS media knowingly doesn't tell the truth. A great danger to our country. The failing __@nytimes__ has become a joke. Likewise __@CNN__. Sad!_

_— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) __February 25, 2017_

The Time magazine and the Associated Press network boycotted the meeting, known as a gaggle. The CBS, NBC, Fox, Reuters, and Bloomberg were among those allowed to attend. When asked why others were excluded, Spicer said he wanted to expand the pool of reporters, according to the BBC.

_Don't believe the main stream (fake news) media.The White House is running VERY WELL. I inherited a MESS and am in the process of fixing it._

_— Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) __February 18, 2017_

***

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New World

I'm forced to like Trump..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Trump should visit Hydrabad Giddu Bandar..he will be a welcome Addition there


----------



## MadKid

Trump is an ideal for most of Pakistanis. Ignorance=Ignorance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Loving it

4 years of Trump will fix America good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TMA

If only Pakistan's government did the same with "media terrorists" in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nefarious

Fox news allowed to stay, nuff said!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

This is unacceptable.


----------



## danger007

this guy is cracker..


----------



## Aylith

Killuminati420 said:


> Fox news allowed to stay, nuff said!



Fox News is fake news, which is President Trump's favorite. Just today they had Sweden's Defense and National Security Advisor Nils Bildt on their program. The problem is no one in Sweden knows who the hell this man is!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835091440279695360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835281525876875264
Making stuff up as they go, seems right up President Trump's alley.



LA se Karachi said:


> This is unacceptable.



And within their rights unfortunately (it also happened under the Obama Administration, the war on leaks too, so we can't target President Trump solely.) You can lock the press out, but you can't keep the press down.

The leaking will continue until the country improves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LA se Karachi

Aylith said:


> And within their rights unfortunately (it also happened under the Obama Administration, the war on leaks too, so we can't target President Trump solely.) You can lock the press out, but you can't keep the press down.
> 
> The leaking will continue until the country improves.




I know, but banning respected sources entirely from daily press briefings is not the way to go about doing things. The Obama administration prosecuted people it believed had committed a crime. This is different. Just for the record though, I did not support the actions of the Obama Administration in those instances.


----------



## livingdead

something you would expect to happen in third world failed democracies... 
sure a patriot will come along and post few pics of how terrible life in India.. lol.. never thought the best country in the world will go down so fast...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Humble Analyst

hussain0216 said:


> Loving it
> 
> 4 years of Trump will fix America good


You do not know what these 4 years will bring to the World. You do not have the time to see what media was blocked. What this ban means what it will lead to and what actions will be taken in ME. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## hussain0216

Humble Analyst said:


> You do not know what these 4 years will bring to the World. You do not have the time to see what media was blocked. What this ban means what it will lead to and what actions will be taken in ME. Enjoy while you can.



Those actions were being taken anyway

At least this way the fundamental strength of the U.S is pissed down the swanny as well.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Centuries of progress can be wiped out by one man with mental disorders and very small hands.


----------



## ultron

CNN should be punished for handing out debate questions to Hillary Cllinton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

This is the true America.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

Beast said:


> This is the true America.




No, this is just the Trump administration. Note that many people are protesting against this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

LA se Karachi said:


> No, this is just the Trump administration. Note that many people are protesting against this.



I do know American political trick system. They deploy small group of American as smokescreen protraying USA as real freedom fighter while the bigger and more powerful US federal at the background will continue all the things and policy against any kind of freedom to continue their imperialism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LA se Karachi

Beast said:


> I do know American political trick system. They deploy small group of American as smokescreen protraying USA as real freedom fighter while the bigger and more powerful US federal at the background will continue all the things and policy against any kind of freedom to continue their imperialism.




Um okay, whatever that means. It has nothing to do with the topic here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ideasexchange

hinduguy said:


> something you would expect to happen in third world failed democracies...
> sure a patriot will come along and post few pics of how terrible life in India.. lol.. never thought the best country in the world will go down so fast...


Best country for us maybe cause highly educated cream of the crop Indians go their and do well.
But their home grown minorities are stuck in a low income cycle with prejudice rife.
Never bought into this american dream stuff. Its too much of a compromise , economic well being vs living as 2nd class citizens.
Only if we had more farsighted ppl in charge in India.This trump era can be used to attract a lot of the Indian and non Indian talent from abroad


----------



## lonelyman

Very fake news CNN deserves this


----------



## war&peace

good job Trump...actually the better will be if you revoke all media freedom since it is somehow a threat to democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

war&peace said:


> good job trump...actually the better will if you revoke all media freedom since it is somehow a threat to democracy.


Barring some news companies from the White House is in no way censorship -- _...if you revoke all media freedom..._

To do what you think Trump wants to do would require the revocation of the First Amendment.


----------



## jhungary

Many people don't know this, but court room of EVERY Level (not civil court) have been banning press since 1774, it have been like this even today.

Federal Government have the right (along with its citizens) to prohibit any group of people in your premises, infact, the famous sign "We reserve the right to refuse service to everyone" (Which is similar with this CNN ban from C-Span) have been challenged by any and all kinds of civil liberty groups. And it failed. Come down to the fact that the premises owner have its own first amendment right too. Just in this case, the premises owner is the United States Government.







Banning CNN does not limited their right on their freedom of speech. CNN can still write anything, just they cannot use White House as a source (or at least in real time) In fact CNN has been banned before, when they were first established in 1980s.


----------



## War Thunder

danger007 said:


> this guy is cracker..




I wish you knew what you were saying 

but ignorance is bliss


----------



## gambit

jhungary said:


> Many people don't know this,...


They are so used to the dictatorships they live in that they believes an atom's worth of similarities equates to the entire whole. Understandable, really...


----------



## hussain0216

gambit said:


> They are so used to the dictatorships they live in that they believes an atom's worth of similarities equates to the entire whole. Understandable, really...



You should make donnie president for life, it would be amazing!


----------



## Nefarious

hinduguy said:


> something you would expect to happen in third world failed democracies...
> sure a patriot will come along and post few pics of how terrible life in India.. lol.. never thought the best country in the world will go down so fast...



Third world country would have got slayed for this. Freedom of press and all that


----------



## gambit

hussain0216 said:


> You should make donnie president for life, it would be amazing!


The US Constitution forbids it. Our dictator is the Constitution. So far, 'He' has been pretty good.


----------



## livingdead

ideasexchange said:


> Best country for us maybe cause highly educated cream of the crop Indians go their and do well.
> But their home grown minorities are stuck in a low income cycle with prejudice rife.
> Never bought into this american dream stuff. Its too much of a compromise , economic well being vs living as 2nd class citizens.
> Only if we had more farsighted ppl in charge in India.This trump era can be used to attract a lot of the Indian and non Indian talent from abroad


live in India is sh*t... people lie, cheat, lack basic civic sense... and add to that pollution... politicians are the least of the problem... lets not get carried away... only people who leave for money will go back to the relative security of slum... but quality of life(if you want to live a honest peaceful life within your means) will suffer.


----------



## hussain0216

gambit said:


> The US Constitution forbids it. Our dictator is the Constitution. So far, 'He' has been pretty good.


Good?
He has been awsome
The possibility of senseless war is there with the doofus in chief but other than that Donnies presidency is just what is required


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> live in India is sh*t... people lie, cheat, lack basic civic sense... and add to that pollution... politicians are the least of the problem... lets not get carried away... only people who leave for money will go back to the relative security of slum... but quality of life(if you want to live a honest peaceful life within your means) will suffer.



LOL...looks like you have never known life outside an Indian slum while in India.

I admit pollution is worse, but people are more humane.

many poor people may lie and cheat, but give people a LOT more respect than what you experience in the west.

Some people has less civic sense, but have a lot more social sense.

India offers FAR more variety and diversity in life, community life etc. and a much more comfortable life even if you are middle class. A maid to clean your house, a chauffeur to drive your car. Someone to wash your dishes and even cook for you. Family and friends in your circle.

Multitude of festivals and celebrations, opportunities to participate in community affairs.

The west is better if you have no friends and family and want to live well with what your earn in relative safety. But for everybody who has a close family, and social life, India beats the west hands down.

And this is from someone who has been to the west, both US and Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> LOL...looks like you have never known life outside an Indian slum while in India.
> 
> I admit pollution is worse, but people are more humane.
> 
> many poor people may lie and cheat, but give people a LOT more respect than what you experience in the west.
> 
> Some people has less civic sense, but have a lot more social sense.
> 
> India offers FAR more variety and diversity in life, community life etc. and a much more comfortable life even if you are middle class. A maid to clean your house, a chauffeur to drive your car. Someone to wash your dishes and even cook for you. Family and friends in your circle.
> 
> Multitude of festivals and celebrations, opportunities to participate in community affairs.
> 
> The west is better if you have no friends and family and want to live well with what your earn in relative safety. But for everybody who has a close family, and social life, India beats the west hands down.
> 
> And this is from someone who has been to the west, both US and Europe.


nope, I just said the whole India is like slum compared to developed world... even the nicest bits of delhi is like slum compared to UK... kolkata the less said is better.. mumbai/chennai same as delhi.. you have not lived outside India in developed world for any duration probably to get a feel of it.
am pretty much exactly in same position as @Mastan Khan in other thread.

Yeah I already said the relative peace, when you are surrounded by people like you.. when you wont be discriminated.. is the attractive bit of it...


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> nope, I just said the whole India is like slum compared to developed world... even the nicest bits of delhi is like slum compared to UK... kolkata the less said is better.. mumbai/chennai same as delhi.. you have not lived outside India in developed world for any duration probably to get a feel of it.
> am pretty much exactly in same position as @Mastan Khan in other thread.
> 
> Yeah I already said the relative peace, when you are surrounded by people like you.. when you wont be discriminated.. is the attractive bit of it...



..... which is why I said you have not known life outside a slum in India.  

The part where you are no discriminated is the least of it. The part where you are recognised and acknowledged by society is the good part. The part where you are invited to people's homes and people come to visit you just to spend time with you and your family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> ..... *which is why I said you have not known life outside a slum in India*.
> 
> The part where you are no discriminated is the least of it. The part where you are recognised and acknowledged by society is the good part. The part where you are invited to people's homes and people come to visit you just to spend time with you and your family.


lol.. 
tell this to people who are not from India.. post pics of incredible india.. they might not know...
once they go there they will realize even the nicest neighborhood has overflowing garbage, people spitting on street.. cows roaming and sh*tting.. etc etc..
and when they take pics.... just call them racist... and wonder 'hey why dont you take pic of this nice building we Indians made... you guys are jealous.. you focus on poverty and filth' .. ha ha.


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> lol..
> tell this to people who are not from India.. post pics of incredible india.. they might not know...
> once they go there they will realize even the nicest neighborhood has overflowing garbage, people spitting on street.. cows roaming and sh*tting.. etc etc..
> and when they take pics.... just call them racist... and wonder 'hey why dont you take pic of this nice building we Indians made... you guys are jealous.. you focus on poverty and filth' .. ha ha.


Umm You guys ? 
Don't you have Indian flag or another false flagger . Anyway carry on


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> Umm You guys ?
> Don't you have Indian flag or another false flagger . Anyway carry on


you guys means people who post pics of 'incredible india'... hide the real filth... lol
my flags are set by webby.. I had removed both. go petition him/her.


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> you guys means people who post pics of 'incredible india'... hide the real filth... lol
> my flags are set by webby.. I had removed both. go petition him/her.


You see what you want to see.

You see the filth and we see the incredible India.


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> You see what you want to see.
> 
> You see the filth and we see the incredible India.


I doubt you will be so charitable if you were not emotionally attached to the place... if it was another 3rd world country for example which is worse than India...
I was talking objectively... this sort of mindset leads to distortion of truth in your mind and you accuse others of lying when its visible, right there...


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> lol..
> tell this to people who are not from India.. post pics of incredible india.. they might not know...
> once they go there they will realize even the nicest neighborhood has overflowing garbage, people spitting on street.. cows roaming and sh*tting.. etc etc..
> and when they take pics.... just call them racist... and wonder 'hey why dont you take pic of this nice building we Indians made... you guys are jealous.. you focus on poverty and filth' .. ha ha.



LOL Indeed. 







I don't need to convince people who are not from India. 

As for cows roaming, that does not make India a "slum". It just makes us unique. A civilisation where cows roam among humans in relative safety. These just happen to be OUR standards. 

Too bad you did not experience life in India beyond your slum.


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> I doubt you will be so charitable if you were not emotionally attached to the place... if it was another 3rd world country for example which is worse than India...
> I was talking objectively... this sort of mindset leads to distortion of truth in your mind and you accuse others of lying when its visible, right there...


I never went outside India so i can not comment but i know what India looks like and i can certainly comment on your way of looking things. It is how it is.



TISSOT said:


> LOL Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to convince people who are not from India.
> 
> As for cows roaming, that does not make India a "slum". It just makes us unique. A civilisation where cows roam among humans in relative safety. These just happen to be OUR standards.
> 
> Too bad you did not experience life in India beyond your slum.


He comment on spitting and erases Friday night vomits in front of London bars. I understand his kind and you are wasting time.

White people vomit is lovely and brown/black people spitting is bad. You get my point?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> I never went outside India so i can not comment but i know what India looks like and i can certainly comment on your way of looking things. It is how it is.


well, why dont you visit thailand.. its nearby.. and its not that developed country.. see the difference in attitude/manner regarding cleanliness. 
I understand you lack outside perspective... I cant say much about how to get it.


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> well, why dont you visit thailand.. its nearby.. and its not that developed country.. see the difference in attitude/manner regarding cleanliness.
> I understand you lack outside perspective... I cant say much about how to get it.


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> White people vomit is lovely and brown/black people spitting is bad. You get my point?


lol... if only you knew the truth.. am sure you will one day.. you can come back and thank all my posts here...


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> lol... if only you knew the truth.. am sure you will one day.. you can come back and thank all my posts here...


I know only you have ability to see the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


>


you can always google pics mate... I actually lived in both places and travel...


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> you can always google pics mate... I actually lived in both places and travel...


So you are saying these pics are wrong?


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> I know only you have ability to see the truth.


unfortunately if I go by pdf posts... I am among very few who can see the truth it seems... or at least write it here.. its a weird superpower to have... ha ha



Sam. said:


> So you are saying these pics are wrong?


no they are not wrong.. 
dude, just go to thailand. its cheap. thats all i can suggest.


----------



## Sam.

hinduguy said:


> *no they are not wrong.. *



Ok my work is finished here. Have a happy life in UK ,bye.


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> well, why dont you visit thailand.. its nearby.. and its not that developed country.. see the difference in attitude/manner regarding cleanliness.
> I understand you lack outside perspective... I cant say much about how to get it.



...a good thing then that Thailand was never invaded by Islamic barbarians that destroyed their society  

A good thing that Thailand was the ONLY country in South Asia and southeast Asia to avoid Colonial rule. 

Now look again at the Culture / religion / language / attitude / manner of Thai people and tell me its not Hindu / buddhist.


----------



## livingdead

Sam. said:


> Ok my work is finished here. Have a happy life in UK ,bye.


i can imagine you doing a victory dance.. you win mate... you are a winner... 



TISSOT said:


> ...a good thing then that Thailand was never invaded by Islamic barbarians that destroyed their society
> 
> A good thing that Thailand was the ONLY country in South Asia and southeast Asia to avoid Colonial rule.
> 
> Now look again at the Culture / religion / language / attitude / manner of Thai people and tell me its not Hindu / buddhist.


now you blame muslim conquest for filth... interesting thought.
that will mean you are accepting that it is filthy...
I am not willing to argue about 'why' bit (I have reservations)... its hard enough to argue about 'what' bit ...


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> now you blame muslim conquest for filth... interesting thought.
> that will mean you are accepting that it is filthy...
> I am not willing to argue about 'why' bit ... but its hard enough to argue about 'what' bit ...



Not "blame", assign responsibility based on history. 

I never claimed India is not dirty in parts, only its a much better place for Indians to live if they are successful due to the better quality of life they can have. (not measured in money alone)


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> Not "blame", assign responsibility based on history.
> 
> I never claimed India is not *dirty in parts*, only its a much better place for Indians to live if they are successful due to the better quality of life they can have. (not measured in money alone)


we are talking about cities and towns here, not hill resorts... there is regional variation among states but if you go from developed country like UK.. its all the same.. its all filth and garbage.


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> we are talking about cities and towns here, not hill resorts... there is regional variation among states but if you go from developed country like UK.. its all the same.. its all filth and garbage.



You are talking about Tourists. I am not. I am talking about people living here. 

I am talking about the garbage collector collecting the garbage from right outside my apartment complex , my watchman washing my car everyday, my milkman delivering the milk everyday, the watchman who also irons my dress twice a week, the newspaper guy who drops the daily paper outside my door, the security guard who salutes me while I go to work, the maid who comes to clean my house, do my dishes, clean my bathroom, the grocery boy who delivers the groceries to my house with just one phone call, the electrician and plumber who come every sunday to my apartment to repair stuff, the postman who drops mail right outside my door, the delivery boy who delivers my groceries when I purchase it from the super market, etc. etc. 

The quality of life for a middle class guy is far superior to that you can get in the UK.


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> You are talking about Tourists. I am not. I am talking about people living here.
> 
> I am talking about the garbage collector collecting the garbage from right outside my apartment complex , my watchman washing my car everyday, my milkman delivering the milk everyday, the watchman who also irons my dress twice a week, the newspaper guy who drops the daily paper outside my door, the security guard who salutes me while I go to work, the maid who comes to clean my house, do my dishes, clean my bathroom, the grocery boy who delivers the groceries to my house with just one phone call, the electrician and plumber who come every sunday to my apartment to repair stuff, the postman who drops mail right outside my door, the delivery boy who delivers my groceries when I purchase it from the super market, etc. etc.
> 
> The quality of life for a middle class guy is far superior to that you can get in the UK.


well gated communities could be islands of peace and tranquility that Indians build for themselves which is good but it removes the problem of outside world from their mind... I have been to campuses in India which are neat and clean and beautiful... but how long is it possible to live in such cocoons... and lets not forget only a minority of people have access to such facilities(not talking about domestic help as such)... an army of low paid labour can make your life slightly bearable(although personally I take pride in doing everything myself) I agree.
things like air pollution affects everybody rich and poor and you cant build gates to stop it....
anyway most indians are insensitized to the problem and have found solution at personal level to tackle it... and if they succeed they tell others 'hey make more money and live in gated communities like me'.

Somebody told me in south africa, most people who can afford live behind electrified fences, the crime is so bad. Similar in India, when it comes to cleanliness.


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> well gated communities could be islands of peace and tranquility that Indians build for themselves which is good but it removes the problem of outside world from their mind... I have been to campuses in India which are neat and clean and beautiful... but how long is it possible to live in such cocoons... and lets not forget only a minority of people have access to such facilities(not talking about domestic help as such)... an army of low paid labour can make your life slightly bearable(although personally I take pride in doing everything myself) I agree.
> things like air pollution affects everybody rich and poor and you cant build gates to stop it....



Most middle class apartments have become gated communities in cities. 

This is not a "cocoon", the ghettos and slums are cocoons. Gated communities are the reality of Indian cities. 

I have already concede that pollution is the only area where its difficult to find a speedier solution to match the west. But hopefully my children will live in a better India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> Most middle class apartments have become gated communities in cities.
> 
> This is not a "cocoon", the ghettos and slums are cocoons. Gated communities are the reality of Indian cities.
> 
> I have already concede that pollution is the only area where its difficult to find a speedier solution to match the west. But hopefully my children will live in a better India.


no.. you still dont get it.. lets not even go to Indian ghettos and slums.. I am asserting rest of India IS slum.. by UK standard.. except the islands of gated communities.
and no, gated communities are not the main dwelling place for most middle class Indians in cities.. again I have been to India.. so these sort of lies wont work. sorry.
and you need to step out of gated communities every day.. not hide in there.. then what? I know your answer, you got a car and a driver... you are a winner..


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> no.. you still dont get it.. lets not even go to Indian ghettos and slums.. I am asserting rest of India IS slum.. by UK standard.. except the islands of gated communities.
> and no, gated communities are not the main dwelling place for most middle class Indians in cities.. again I have been to India.. so these sort of lies wont work. sorry.
> and you need to step out of gated communities every day.. not hide in there.. then what? I know your answer, you got a car and a driver... you are a winner..



.....you are free to make yourself feel better about your choices by denigrating India and "feeling lucky" to have got out of here  

But most new apartments that come up in cities are what you call a "gated community". More importantly, these facilities exist even in non gated communities in India. 

The car cleaner, the dhobi, the milkman, the garbage man, the maid, grocery boy etc is universal for all middle class families pan India. The only person who would not know about this is someone who has never lived in a middle class family before. 

What I have stated is the rule, not the exceptions.


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> .....you are free to make yourself feel better about your choices by denigrating India and "feeling lucky" to have got out of here
> 
> But most new apartments that come up in cities are what you call a "gated community". More importantly, these facilities exist even in non gated communities in India.
> 
> The car cleaner, the dhobi, the milkman, the garbage man, the maid, grocery boy etc is universal for all middle class families pan India. The only person who would not know about this is someone who has never lived in a middle class family before.
> 
> What I have stated is the rule, not the exceptions.


I agreed that most midde class people(even lower middle class) have access to army of low paid service provider/worker... when did I dispute that?
i feel nothing, i just want to make it clear to people who will visit India one day.. and sorely disappointed... and if you are an NRI moving to India.. dont.. think of your kids you selfish pri*k.


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> I agreed that most midde class people(even lower middle class) have access to army of low paid service provider/worker... when did I dispute that?
> i feel nothing, i just want to make it clear to people who will visit India one day.. and sorely disappointed... and if you are an NRI moving to India.. dont.. think of your kids you selfish pri*k.



I am an Indian who CHOSE to stay in India because I felt my Kids have a better life here (I am a practising Hindu). When they grow up, they can make their own choice. 

LOL at your pretence at "public service". People who visit India will see what they choose to see. Some like you see garbage, others see a vibrant society and ancient culture.


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> I am an Indian who CHOSE to stay in India because I felt my Kids have a better life here (I am a practising Hindu). When they grow up, they can make their own choice.
> 
> LOL at your pretence at "public service". People who visit India will see what they choose to see. Some like you see garbage, others see a vibrant society and ancient culture.


thats your choice.. i am talking about the NRIs who have not made the choice.. dont go by glossy cover... you have been warned.
what public service?... i just do it for fun.. if people benefit, i dont mind


----------



## TISSOT

hinduguy said:


> thats your choice.. i am talking about the NRIs who have not made the choice.. dont go by glossy cover... you have been warned.
> what public service?... i just do it for fun.. if people benefit, i dont mind



Yes, its clear you are having "fun". That was my whole point.


----------



## Humble Analyst

hussain0216 said:


> Those actions were being taken anyway
> 
> At least this way the fundamental strength of the U.S is pissed down the swanny as well.


It will be more than the actions being taken and we always assume nothing will get worse


----------



## livingdead

TISSOT said:


> Yes, its clear you are having "fun". That was my whole point.


whats wrong in having fun... 
I am not the one lying here...


----------



## war&peace

gambit said:


> Barring some news companies from the White House is in no way censorship -- _...if you revoke all media freedom..._
> 
> To do what you think Trump wants to do would require the revocation of the First Amendment.


No problem in greater interest of the nation and democracy...he will do that.. I totally second him in this decision but I will be even happier when he takes the game to the next level and the good thing is that he is pointed in the right direction...


----------



## ultron

Most countries have a single state controlled MSM. The US doesn't need so many MSM companies.


----------



## AsianLion

CNN has become very anti-Trump nowadays!


----------



## LeGenD

AsianUnion said:


> CNN has become very anti-Trump nowadays!


Agreed.

There is a limit to disrespecting a leader of a country.

Chinese state exercise absolute control over its media sources, otherwise you would see "Xi bashing" from certain quarters on a daily basis there.

No man is perfect but to cast a leader in negative light (24/7) is damaging to the image of the country. Donald Trump isn't a dictator; he came through elections and he has delivered on a number of his promises unlike many toothless politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

